# German speakers in Cyprus



## schöne Freude (Feb 5, 2015)

First of all, as I am a new member in this forum, I would like to say hello to all of you.

I have recently started learning German language as I am highly interested in Germany and the German culture in general. For this reason, I believe that it would benefit me if I meet and socialize with people who speak German, or preferably are native German speakers, so I can get acquainted more with the language and the culture. Do you, by any chance, know if there are any specific places where German expats meet or gather here in Cyprus? (apart from the Goethe Institute) I would really appreciate your suggestions. 

Kind regards


----------



## Talagirl (Feb 24, 2013)

I did a Google search 'Germans in Nicosia' - the list includes the German Embassy which may have a cultural section. Also other websites that may be worth investigating.


----------



## schöne Freude (Feb 5, 2015)

Dear Talagirl,

Thank you so much for your reply! I am aware of the other websites, however I didn't get any response from the people there. As far as the German Embassy is concerned, they don't organize events that often and when they do, usually there aren't many people...Also,there is a significant number of German students/young people here in Cyprus who are not aware at all of the events organized by the Embassy, and most probably that is the reason why they don't attend them... This were my concerns when I decided to post in here. Thank you once more for your quick reply!


----------



## die7 (Nov 6, 2012)

Have a look here: Zypern-forum.de


----------



## schöne Freude (Feb 5, 2015)

Thank you so much die7 for your reply! I will check that out (although my German is not that good yet). If you have any other suggestions, please let me know.

Danke schön!


----------



## die7 (Nov 6, 2012)

Just saw your post in the German forum. You should give some more details about yourself and where you live. Otherwise it can be difficult to find people!


----------



## schöne Freude (Feb 5, 2015)

Hello die7,

Yes i just saw your post and thank you very much for replying (actually you are the only person who did that  ).
I didn't find it necessary to mention where I live, as Cyprus is quite small actually and I don't mind meeting people in other cities/areas. Anyhow, If it is that important, I live in Nicosia where I work and study at the same time. I was born and raised in Cyprus. As I mentioned before though, I don't mind getting in touch with people living outside Nicosia. If you have any other comments that you believe might help, please let me know. Thank you.


----------

